# 4.3L oil consumption help



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Not my truck but the guy helping me do my roof has a 91 S-10 Blazer 4.3 auto uses a quart of oil every 150-300 miles. No visible smoke when following him, nor on startup, just a slight leak at the drain plug and filter extension adapter but doesnt seem like 300 miles/qt worth. Any help on where to look, or could this be burning oil without clouds of blue smoke? The truck has 150k on it.

He has been using 10-40 lately with no improvement in oil mileage. Also tried a can of motor medic(?) no difference.


----------



## machine (Jul 7, 2000)

Higher mileage engines consume more oil than lower mileage engines. I would fix the leaks first and wouldn't worry about the oil consumtion, because that is normal for oil engines that have or have not been properly maintained. You could send money to fix it, but it is not worth it. By the money that you would spend and the aggravation of continuely servicing the vechicle, you could find a better deal by buying a newer vechile with less miles on the engine.


----------



## Motoman69X (Oct 30, 2000)

I agree with machine, Im working at a quick lube right now and the 4.3 chevy's seem to be one that people have problems with, The 4.3 are also noted for oil consumption, also it seems they dont last much more that 160,000. My buddy also has a 4.3 that did that, I wouldnt spend the money on the motor, my advice is to buy some cheap Fleet Farm oil and just keep adding until the motor goes, Go out and get a Jasper Rebuild , thats what we did I think it was about 1,200 for the motor and if you cant put the motor in it will probly run about $600 to $1200 to have it removed and the new one put in, We did it on are own it wasnt that bad, just a wiring mess but I got that starighted out and it runs fine, as far as I know the tranys last for a long time with proper maintnense, so I dont think you would have to worry about a trany prob soon after the new motor.


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

I beg to differ about 4.3's not lasting past 160,000. My friend's folks have got a 90 S10 blazer 4/2. The 4.3 just laid down about 3 months ago with almost 220,000 on the odometer. They are in the process of rebuilding it now. Friends of mine used to own a auto parts business and had an 85 Astro Van..they had over 300,000 on it and Jim claimed that all he had done was put a water pump and timing chain on it.
Currently, I own a 2000 Silverado 5 speed 1500 with a 4.3..which is doing great and getting good mileage..nearly 28 mpg on the highway. My parents have had 2 Astro Vans..an 86 and a 90. They put over 60,000 on the 86 then traded it for the 90..with no problems. The 90 had 80,000 on it when they traded it for their new 96 Blazer. The 90 did have to have valve stem oil seals at about 30,000..it was done under warranty. Before we traded it, it would use around 2-3 ounces of oil between changes (3,000 mi). The 96 blazer has got a little over 50,000 on it now..and does not use a single drop of oil between changes.

Tim


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I think the GM 4.3 is one of the best V6 engines out there,my brother has a 1994 S10 2wd, 287K on it,its the vortec 200HP,it runs like new,no leaks,no oil consumption.It will lay rubber all the way thru 1st and 1/2 way into 2nd,it is an auto.I ahve a 1995 blazer 135K,still like new,no oil use at all.My parts suppiers (Napa store,use either S10 or Astro vans exclusively since 1986.They have at least 5 of them at any one time,all 4.3 engines.None are sold until they have at least 275K on them,or they are wrecked first.He has some with 350-400K on them of local delivery miles,in 14 yrs,not one failure or engine replacement on any of them,not one tranny problem either.Ive been personal friends with the ownwer,so i know its true-my brothers truck was his until this yr.He puts 300K on an astro in 5 yrs,then sells it ,buys new.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I think the biggest prob with 4.3's is the oil filter adapter on 1988-present 4x4 S10's.I have replaced many of these gaskets,they get brittle with age and high miles,and start to leak.Parts are cheap to fix,at under $5,it is at least 1/2 hrs labor to replace though.


----------



## bandit_36 (Oct 15, 2000)

*oil consumpsion*

There is a GM service bulliten on this problem on the 4.3 W motor. The fix is a kit containing new valve stem seals & umbrellas for both the intake & exhaust valves. They did not have umbrellas on the exhaust valves from the factory.
Hope this helps.


----------

